# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Post Quick Reply and Go Advanced Toolbar buttons not visible

## ConneXionLost

This is the Quick Reply toolbar:

EF-QRW-ToolbarButtons.jpg

This is the Go Advanced toolbar:

EF-GAW-ToolbarButtons.jpg

The buttons still work, but as you can see, they are not visible.  Hovering over the button location reveals the Quicktip title for the button.

Using Windows Internet Explorer Version 7.0.5730.13

----------


## arlu1201

Hey CX, i am able to see all the buttons clearly in all browsers.  I tried it in FF 10, IE8 and Chrome 17.0.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hi Arlette,

Thanks, that's great news for you, sadly I cannot control which version of IE is in use at my workplace or for anyone else stuck using IE 7.

Do you know how to make the forum toolbars work for users of IE 7?

Cheers,

----------


## snb

I think you need to be friends with the 'technical' team like Arlu is (see Arlu's profile) ......

----------


## arlu1201

snb - u r stalking me  :Frown:

----------


## snb

@Arlu 

You are stalking issue reporters.
Please read the title of this thread.
When people report issues, they are issues that have to be solved. If you do not meet the same issue, fine, but this thread wasn't meant for reporting things that run smoothly. Please take some time and read the thread title thoroughly and do not post issues that do not belong here: it's called hijacking.

Vai should be very pleased that some folks still make the effort to report issues after more than 2 months after the downgrading; the forum does'nt even meet the functionality it had before the 4th of december 2011 (sic!)

----------


## Vaibhav

We have checked the icons in all the browsers and they are fine. 

If you click on UserCP -> General Settings -> Message Editor Interface, You will see 3 options in this setting - 1. Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing 2. Basic Editor - A simple text box and 3. Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls.

Depending upon the capabilities of your web browser, you may not be able to use all of these options. If you experience problems when posting messages, try switching to a different interface type.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Hi Vai,

Thanks for the response.

I'm not sure if I understand what you're saying when you state:





> We have checked the icons in all the browsers and they are fine.



Do you mean that the toolbars work fine in browsers other than IE7?  If so, then your statement seems to be beside the point, and I don't see how that relates to this issue using IE7.  Or, do you mean you have checked for this issue using IE7 as the testbed, and cannot reproduce the issue?  If so, then perhaps you don't believe the problem is related to IE7.  Which do you mean?

I checked all three versions of the Message Editor Interface.  Both the "Enhanced Interface" and the "Standard Editor" use the editing toolbars, and both suffer the same problem in IE7.  The "Basic Editor" does not use toolbars, so this takes care of the symptom (by avoidance), but the problem remains unsolved.

If you and your technical team cannot (or will not) solve this problem, then please say so, and I'll stop pointing it out as an issue for this forum.

As a side note, the PM wasn't necessary, I do check back on my posts.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I reported the same issue here http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...mon-lloyd.html and had mentioned it many times before, i thought it was just me and the corporate firewall  :Frown: 

*EDIT:* i can also confirm that i too use IE7 at work  :Frown:  

Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## snb

To reassure you both: in IE6 no icons are visible too. There's no reason whatsoever why a very common browser wouldn't show the icons anymore. It started when the gang from India introduced the facebook icon (november 2011). There's no other forum: mr.Excel, VBAexpress, Ozgrid, the codedage, worksheet.nl, helpmij.nl or officewebforums.nl with such deficiencies.

If the 'technical team would post this file 
http://www.excelforum.com/clientscri.../editor-ie.css

over here we could have a look to spot the problem.

----------


## Vaibhav

There was some problem with an internal png file which didnt allow the icons to be visible in IE7.  See attached screenshot of the IE6, IE7 and IE8 browsers.  

Please check at your end. It should work now.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I replied in my other thread showing a pic where i still do not have the buttons but then viewing this thread i can see the buttons?


Google Me  :Smilie: 
Find me located here *Simon Lloyd* and what i'm about Here
The above is NOT a link to a forum so is NOT against Rule 13

----------


## ConneXionLost

Unfortunately, no change here.  Still no icons.

----------


## snb

Nor in IE6

----------


## Vaibhav

CX & SNB, can you please check again?

----------


## ConneXionLost

Checked again.  No change.  No visible button icons.

----------


## Vaibhav

Ok....thats a stubborn one i guess.  Let me ask one of my team members to sync up with you.  You can share screen with him and he will assist you to resolve it.

----------


## ConneXionLost

Okay...no, that is really not going to happen.

As I mentioned before, I use IE7 from my workplace (but Firefox at home).  My workplace happens to be on a network behind a federal government firewall.  They would never allow any kind of "sync" or "shared screen" with an external computer.  I do not have Administrator rights on my work computer, and I cannot change the configuration of the software.

"Sync" or "shared screen" is not an available avenue to a solution for me.  Perhaps Simon or snb might accommodate in helping your tech team find a forum based solution.

----------


## Vaibhav

CX, i guess its the firewall at your office that is preventing the icons from appearing.  The only solution would be to upgrade your browser.

We have checked it thoroughly and there is no issue from the forum side.

Check with your IT team if they can upgrade your browser for you.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Same here in IE8. (I can only see the Paste as plain text and Unlink icons.) Fine in chrome though, so not sure how that is a firewall issue.

----------


## Vaibhav

I have checked IE5.5 to IE10 with all the icons clearly visible.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

That's nice. Can you explain why one browser on a machine can see them but another can't and it still be a firewall problem?

----------


## snb

> I have checked IE5.5 to IE10 with all the icons clearly visible.



Where ? and how ?

I suppose you used some kind of 'test'site, but not on your local machine ?

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

Shibboleet.

----------

